# Rolex Championships??



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone going to be in it? Going to watch it? Going to watch it on TV? 

I am going to watch it. I am interested in getting into show jumping once I get a horse. I just love seeing all the horses.

Just curious to who else will be seeing it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What station is airing it? I'd like to watch the XC.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subscribing, as I'd love to know the dates and location of the air time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll definitely be watching the first two days, but I have a show the third day (May 1st) so I'll have to record it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

NBC Sports to Feature Live Telecast of Rolex Equestrian Championships Presented by Land Rover - _Tuesday April 05 2011_ 
Lexington, KY - Mark your calendar, plan the party and get the big screen ready! For the first time in its history, the Rolex Equestrian Championships presented by Land Rover will air LIVE on NBC Sports, Sunday, May 1, from 2:00 - 3:00 p.m. EDT.&nbsp... {read more}

If this is correct, none of us will be watching anything except highlights for one stinking hour on Sunday.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have DISH, and there's a horse channel (HRTV) that broadcasts mostly racing but also some SJ and eventing comps. It'll probably air on there.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I may watch it id I get a little time.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Whaaaaaat?? They even showed more than that last year!

That stinks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I have Dish Network and I am going to watch it now.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

They have a live webcast on the events website


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

check out usefnetwork.com they have ALL phases completely live.

I went yesterday for the XC to root for the 3 horses that stayed at my barn and the horse that was my hometown favorite that I knew when he was a little Novice horse!


----------

